# Icy cold Jindabyne again



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Im planning another trip down to Jindabyne this weekend (providing weather is ok), the plan is to launch at the boat ramp at Kalkite on Saturday and fish the Kalkite arm, trolling early and some bait fishing from the shore during lunchtime, then some more trolling/casting late afternoon. Setup camp (havent decided on exact location yet) and fish some more during the night from shore again, on Sunday drive around to Creel bay and launch from the main boat ramp in the Thredbo river arm of the lake and do pretty much the same as saturday with trolling/casting and some shore fishing at lunch.  

All are welcome to come along.   8) 8)

If the weather turns bad i will postpone this trip to a later date.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Good luck guys,

Hoping to get down the coast this weekend, hope you guys have a ripper time and manage some sleep with all that fishing going on... Go get into some RIPPER fish!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWd+P2JwAABxXgAAQYOMYIFgAP+/foCAAhCKeKPUJ6jTyGk2aifqmeqEU/KMUyJpvVPUxAGgK8gWeqzcyYjmd9x+yHqPDdbeHhTHnBC7aNN6CGCZrbZuo1OxICMh+haEKlISrqIGDP2m3z1pjVykrKgvGAhy5bzvtWQQTFBLWzZVVrsKLjIE4Mk955r9jj5PtIriAB67562Vor1gWUJS7m5Lv+dGD0vQkFP4u5IpwoSG/H7E4


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Red i might have to give that a go.

Paff and Red its a pitty you guys cant make it, im hoping to make up for my poor effort last time :lol:


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I am also stuck in Canberra for the weekend. Heard that there was a serious cold front comming through on the weekend so you might like to check that out. If still going... ENJOY GUYS.


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey keep me in the loop for the next one, I'm working this weekend or else I'd go brave it... August is a good time.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Good luck! i will give this one a miss too, but am planning a yak trip on the 18th August, I will post up a trip thing soon.....looking to launch from kalkite for some trolling and shore fishing.

Ash


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I was up there sunday/monday and it was perfect weather.

Fishing was crap though, dropped 1 fish and that was only touch I had. I was fishing Creel Bay/Waste point and East Jindy near the pump station.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

koich said:


> Fishing was crap though, dropped 1 fish and that was only touch I had. I was fishing Creel Bay/Waste point and East Jindy near the pump station.


gday Josh, did you fish from the yak or landbased?, lure or bait?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I was just bank fishing on fly and lure. I don't have the attention span for bait fishing :lol:

The water was so glassy and clear, that getting into casting distance of a fish without spooking it was nigh on impossible. Still, it was better than being stuck at home.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Craig, has anyone told you that you are nuts?? Im considering coming down on the sunday though pending the weather, will let ya know later in the week.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Due to the nasty cold weather coming through and the high possibility of snow ive decided to postpone the trip, i think it will be a bit too cold to camp. Im going to try to do the same trip as planned within the next few weeks.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

craig450 said:


> Due to the nasty cold weather coming through and the high possibility of snow ive decided to postpone the trip, i think it will be a bit too cold to camp. Im going to try to do the same trip as planned within the next few weeks.


Now that sounds like a decision made by a responsible grownup. Maybe he is not that nuts. Why am I saying responsible grownup you ask? I will tell you. It is not because he cancelled due to the cold bad weather coming in BUT BECAUSE HE KNOWS ALL OF US WANTS TO JOIN HIM AND WE JUST CANT DO IT THIS WEEKEND. Now you are not going to call me a lair on that one, are you mate.


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a wicked, cold / flu like.... Bronkitis thing. (note not the FLU) just a wicked smack you arround and make you feel like crap for a week kind of thing. Any thing cold, and nasty makes me think of the dona and electric blanket.

Maybe next year.
Ps. I would happily sleep in the snow with the gear I have.

Any way.... to any and all who manage to wet a line. Good luck. May the fishing gods smile on you.

Adrian


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

You fellas must be tough down there. How cold is it? And what do you where on the yaks to keep warm? Up here in Qld I only add a light rain jacket to my shirt for most early starts.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Ahh well.. you do what you can... or you hibernate through winter I guess.
> 
> Red.


Geez I don't own that many clothes! I see why you were keen on Coochie Is.


----------

